# My klotz popped



## Clark (Dec 23, 2015)

I got this from Main Street Orchids last February. They were at show down the street.
Great deal. 
Vigorous plant.
In spike for three months about.

Enjoy!








cropped same image





Doing something right............


----------



## trdyl (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice flower!

The background is a bit off though....


----------



## eteson (Dec 23, 2015)

nice klotz, it is a very nice species... Is the clonal name "Trumph"? 
No, no way because the ancestry is from Venezuela!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 23, 2015)

I would move it away from the monitor before it gets poisoned! :evil:


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 23, 2015)

Great looking flower Clark!


----------



## eaborne (Dec 23, 2015)

Fabulous!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 23, 2015)

Great to see this attractive flower. Sadly, I killed one this past year. It was looking good for a while but then just gave up. How do you grow it?


----------



## orchidman77 (Dec 23, 2015)

One of my favorite Phrags. Well done!

David


----------



## Lanmark (Dec 23, 2015)

Very nice! I like the vigorous part too - makes it a joy to grow.


----------



## troy (Dec 23, 2015)

Very nice!!!


----------



## abax (Dec 23, 2015)

It's much prettier than The Donald!


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 24, 2015)

You couldn't help yourself, could you?


----------



## Clark (Dec 24, 2015)

Nope.
I am mocking Chris Matthews and his employer.
Enjoy the satire.


----------



## Clark (Dec 24, 2015)

Migrant13 said:


> How do you grow it?


Better in the last few months. I didn't know how much light it could take.
Inside the house- full sun behind double pane glass. When the sun moves to other side of house during day, i'll put the plant in the sun, again behind double pane glass(we have Anderson tilt wash windows with no screens. I never put them in on that side of house).
I have a plastic container that I use all time. In full sun the pot heats up too much and I need plastic container to shield the pot.
For 24hrs, the plastic container is full of water.
For the next 24hrs, no water.

Its cloudy/rainy here. When sun comes out I will post pics.
My whole collection has been outside on the deck for the last 48hrs. Loving the weather right now.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2015)

If Trump wins you will have to go to a 9-5!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 24, 2015)

Once, I thought I had a popped klotz. Turns out, it was just indigestion.


----------



## Clark (Dec 25, 2015)

NYEric said:


> If Trump wins you will have to go to a 9-5!



You are right, if he lowers taxes, it will be worth it.


----------



## Clark (Feb 28, 2016)

Second flower for the spike.
I won't get three.


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 28, 2016)

Lovely flower, not my favorite background.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 28, 2016)

Cool. I like the coloration of this species. Might have to try one again.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2016)

Mine from Main Street is in bloom also. Good prices.


----------



## abax (Feb 28, 2016)

Very intriguing title on this post and a rib cracking response
from tony. I had that same thought when I read the title
of the post.

Clark, I give you credit for loyalty in the face of adversity from
"the critics".


----------



## Clark (Feb 29, 2016)

Best election cycle in the history of government.
I always thought voters and lemmings were one and the same.
Can't wait to vote for a winner. It will be my first vote ever. 

Hillary will be a bloody mess when this is done.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 29, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Mine from Main Street is in bloom also. Good prices.



Still waiting for mine but it has a new leaf.


----------



## Achamore (Mar 2, 2016)

Try a photo of Abraham Lincoln in the background, the klotz will look even better.


----------



## Clark (Mar 2, 2016)

Gee wiz Dreamboy, Abe's not on the ballot this cycle.

Decent bump last night. But I thought he would get Alaska.


----------



## abax (Mar 2, 2016)

Be happy Clark! He almost ran the table. He's still a bit
short on delegates so far. I wish he'd stuff his hanky in
Cruz mouth. Now wouldn't that be a sight!!!???

My man Bernie garnered a few delegates. Enough I hope
to have some influence at the Demo convention.


----------



## Achamore (Mar 3, 2016)

Clark said:


> Abe's not on the ballot this cycle.



That much is painfully clear.


----------

